# Party like its $19.99 sale



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc. , Good deals especially the a-line-it bar system, great price on other items as well.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I have to agree with you on the a-line it.. sure makes truing your table saw up easy.


----------

